# Dirty Little Secret: Graphic Novel Web Series by ELLE



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 9, 2010)

I was so annoyed my fashion show vids were suddenly being replaced with this animated story--but now I'm so hooked! This series is best summarized like this: a story that "follows the new girl in town, aspiring hairstylist Riley Kendrick and her encounters with some of the most stylish and chic women in the fashion and beauty worlds. However, her “dirty little secret,” which begins as a harmless omission, spirals out of control, leading to a web of deception." according to talkingmakeup.com. 

I can't wait for the final episode! And if I ever watched it in it's entirety I could finish it in less than an hour!

YouTube - Dirty Little Secret Episode 1 - ELLE Magazine


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 10, 2010)

i shall have to watch this when i get home from work


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 17, 2010)

The final episode has landed!!!
Finish this awesome series girls!


----------

